
The Paradox of tolerance - heyts
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_tolerance
======
andrew-lucker
What happens to the originally tolerant people? Do they convert or are they
coerced/suppressed/killed/etc.?

~~~
ordu
It is hard to be tolerant while not being tolerated.

